# HGVC 2014 Maintenence Fees Posted



## johnf0614

I see that our 2014 Maintenence Fees have been posted.  Maybe a Mod can add a Sticky for us to start posting the fees


---------------------
Moderator added   2013 MFs thread


----------



## alwysonvac

HGVC SEAWORLD Two Bedroom Gold 
(aka Orlando Vacation Suites II Condominium Association, Inc) 

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2014 Operating Fee  01/01/14   $626.96  
  2014 Reserve Fee  01/01/14   $171.68  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/14   $103.98  
  Total Current Balance:     $902.62  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $5.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $907 

NOTE: *This doesn't include 2014 Club Dues of $136.00* which is billed with my Flamingo week that isn't available online yet.

_fyi.. The Mod can make this existing thread a sticky_


----------



## redwing22

Here's the breakdown for 4,200 Gold Season 1 Bdrm Plus @ AOC in Myrtle Beach:

Operating Fee: $488.41
Reserve Fee: $91.01
Real Estate Taxes: $50.32
Club Dues: $136.00
Voluntary ARDA: $5.00


----------



## PigsDad

*2014 HGVC Seaworld 3BR Platinum week - 8400 points* (Orlando Vacation Suites II)

Operating Fee: $829.65  
Reserve Fee: $227.18  
Real Estate Taxes: $164.97 
*Total: $1,221.80* (not including club dues, ARDA)

For reference, 2013 MFs were $1,197.11 -- a 2.06% increase.

Club dues jumped from $125 to $136, an 8.8% increase. 

Kurt


----------



## johnf0614

2014 HGVC Las Vegas on the Strip 1 BR Platinum - 4800 Points

2014 Operating Fee - $430.88
2014 Reserve Fee - $111.08
2014 RE Tax - $18.53
2014 Club Dues - $136
TOTAL - $696.49


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Anyone have MF on Hilton club NY, 11000 points, platinum? Thanks!


----------



## channimal

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Anyone have MF on Hilton club NY, 11000 points, platinum? Thanks!



I'm not seeing anything posted yet


----------



## lvkcwalker

*HGVC Las Vegas Strip - 3 BR Penthouse, Gold - 7000 pts.*

2014 Operating Fee         719.43
2014 Reserve Fee            219.40
Real Estate Taxes             36.60
Total                             975.43


----------



## johnf0614

lvkcwalker said:


> 2014 Operating Fee         719.43
> 2014 Reserve Fee            219.40
> Real Estate Taxes             36.60
> Total                             975.43



What property???


----------



## lvkcwalker

johnf0614 said:


> What property???



I did post in the title -

HGVC Las Vegas The Strip - 3 BR Penthouse, Gold - 7000 pts.


----------



## O-H-I-O

Myrtle Beach 2 BD Platinum 8400 pts

        2014 Operating Fee		 	$717.61	
 	2014 Reserve Fee			 	$159.61	
 	Real Estate Taxes			 	  $88.24	
 	2014 Club Dues			 	$136.00	
 	Total Current Balance:	 	      $1,101.46	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc		 	    $5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:		      $1,106.46


----------



## johnf0614

lvkcwalker said:


> I did post in the title -
> 
> HGVC Las Vegas The Strip - 3 BR Penthouse, Gold - 7000 pts.



Ahhhh. I'm viewing via tapatalk in my iphone and can't see that part. Sorry!!


----------



## Ianneyan

*Las Vegas Platinum 7,000 points*

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
  	Description 		        Due Date	  	Balance 	 
	 2014 Operating Fee 	01/01/14	  	$609.60 	
  	2014 Reserve Fee 		01/01/14	  	$245.53 	
  	Real Estate Taxes 		01/01/14	  	$33.22 	
  	2014 Club Dues 		01/01/14	  	$136.00 	
  	Total Current Balance: 			  	$1,024.35 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc 			  	        $5.00 
            (annoyed at this --  forgot to take it off before I paid!	
  	Total Current Balance: 				$1,029.35


----------



## presley

I have nothing to add, yet, but wanted to thank those of you who have posted.  The really cheap real estate taxes in Vegas are a real eye popper for me.  Starting to think I could save $500/year if I dumped all my ownerships and bought vegas.


----------



## alwysonvac

Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum - 4800 points

Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2014 Operating Fee  01/01/14   $599.22  
  2014 Reserve Fee  01/01/14   $166.13  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/14   $31.62  
  2014 Club Dues  01/01/14   $136.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $932.97  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $5.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $937.97


----------



## fillde

*Flamingo 2 bdrm Plat*

Balance   7000 points
  2014 Operating Fee  01/01/14   $653.76  
  2014 Reserve Fee  01/01/14   $186.04  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/14   $37.66  
  2014 Club Dues  01/01/14   $136.00  
  Total Current Balance:     $1,013.46  
  Voluntary Arda Roc     $5.00  
  Total Current Balance:    $1,018.46


----------



## AlmTravel

2014 HGVC Las Vegas Strip - 2 BD Platinum - 7000 points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown						
	Description		Due Date		Balance	
	2014 Operating Fee		1/1/2014		$578.22 	
	2014 Reserve Fee		1/1/2014		$166.39 	
	Real Estate Taxes		1/1/2014		$27.76 	
	2014 Club Dues		1/1/2014		$136.00 	
	Total*Current Balance:				$908.37 	
	Voluntary Arda Roc				$5.00 	
	Total*Current*Balance:				$913.37


----------



## semicycler

*Flamingo Two Bedroom Platinum - 7000 points*

2014 Operating Fee $653.76 
2014 Reserve Fee $186.04 
Real Estate Taxes $ 37.66
Total Current Balance: $877.46


*Las Vegas Karen Ave One Bedroom Platinum - 4800 points*

2014 Operating Fee $449.15 
2014 Reserve Fee $163.92
Real Estate Taxes $ 22.18
Total Current Balance: $635.25


----------



## dunwu

HGVC South Beach One Bedroom Platinum - 4800 points

2014 Operating Fee 719.22 
2014 Reserve Fee 160.16 
2014 Real Estate Taxes 86.73 
2014 Club Dues 136.00 
2014 Voluntary ARDA Fee 5.00

Total Current Balance: $1,107.11


----------



## pedro47

The average stay for seven (7) nights is now about $157.00 per night not including club dues.


----------



## piyooshj

How does one take off 	
Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	

I don't see an option. I am annoyed to see high flamingo fees. In the past they were renovating so increased the fees and now they have stayed there perpetually.....this year again had about 4% increase.


----------



## Yamabachi

2 BR Platinum at Hilton Las Vegas (Karen Ave) - 7000 pts

 	2014 Operating Fee			$609.60	
 	2014 Reserve Fee			 	$245.53	
 	Real Estate Taxes			 	$33.22	
 	2014 Club Dues			 	$136.00		
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 $5.00

 	Total:                			$1,029.35


----------



## buzglyd

piyooshj said:


> How does one take off
> Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00
> 
> I don't see an option. I am annoyed to see high flamingo fees. In the past they were renovating so increased the fees and now they have stayed there perpetually.....this year again had about 4% increase.



I would suggest leaving the $5 in there. 

That money is helpful fighting battles with The Man.


----------



## gnorth16

buzglyd said:


> I would suggest leaving the $5 in there.
> 
> That money is helpful fighting battles with The Man.



Really?!?  I wonder who is behind the ARDA?  Let us know when you find out!


----------



## GregT

Sea World OVS II - 1BR Platinum 4,800 Points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2014 Operating Fee  01/01/14   $448.86  
  2014 Reserve Fee  01/01/14   $122.91  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/14   $112.31  
  Total Current Balance:     $684.08  


 Tuscany Village (ie, I-Drive) - 1BR Platinum 4,800 Points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown 
  Description  Due Date   Balance   
  2014 Operating Fee  01/01/14   $515.61  
  2014 Reserve Fee  01/01/14   $112.15  
  Real Estate Taxes  01/01/14   $146.00    
  Total Current Balance:     $773.76


----------



## GregT

buzglyd said:


> I would suggest leaving the $5 in there.
> 
> That money is helpful fighting battles with The Man.



I agree -- I'll make sure to fund ARDA in one or two of my (many) timeshares.  

They fought the good fight for Maui property taxes, and made a big difference for me.

Best,

Greg


----------



## dja1980

Tuscany (International Drive) 1br Platinum

$515.61 2014 Operating Fee (Up 0.90%)
$112.15 2014 Reserve Fee (Up 8.25%)
$146.00 Real Estate Taxes (Up 6.73%)
$136.00 2014 Club Dues (Up 8.80%)
*$909.76 Total Current Balance (Up 3.81%)*

$ 5.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$914.76 Total Current Balance


Tuscany (International Drive) 2br Platinum

$734.27 2014 Operating Fee (Up 0.79%)
$159.89 2014 Reserve Fee (Up 8.25%)
$208.20 Real Estate Taxes (Up 6.73%)
$136.00 2014 Club Dues (Up 8.80%)
*$1,238.36 Total Current Balance (Up 3.51%)*

$ 5.00 Voluntary Arda Roc
$1,243.36 Total Current Balance


----------



## buzglyd

GregT said:


> I agree -- I'll make sure to fund ARDA in one or two of my (many) timeshares.
> 
> They fought the good fight for Maui property taxes, and made a big difference for me.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



This cash doesn't fund ARDA directly. It's ARDA-ROC.

The Resort Owner's Coalition is specifically charged with fighting issues relating to current owners. 

I'm sure you knew that but I wanted others to know it isn't just some developer lining his pockets.


----------



## dja1980

PigsDad said:


> Club dues jumped from $125 to $136, an 8.8% increase.
> 
> Kurt


This jumped out at me too.  I became an owner in 2011, and this is the first time I've seen that sharp of an increase.  I'm afraid that it's going to go up by $20 next year.  Can anyone shed some light on this... we don't even get a book anymore...

2011 - $114 
2012 - $119 (up $5)
2013 - $125 (up $6)
2014 - $136 (up $11)


----------



## alwysonvac

fyi.. sent a PM to our moderator (Bill4728) to make this thread a sticky


----------



## vetteguy

Sea World OVS I 2 bdr Platinum 7000 pts


 2014 Operating Fee		01/01/14	 	$629.98	
 2014 Reserve Fee		01/01/14	 	$228.84	
 Real Estate Taxes		01/01/14	 	$158.62	
 2014 Club Dues		        01/01/14	 	$174.00(International)	

 Total Current Balance:			 	        $1,191.44	
 Voluntary Arda Roc			 	        $5.00	
 Total Current Balance:				        $1,196.44


----------



## JenMuse

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II) - Three bedroom Gold Season (5800 pts EOY)*

Operating Fee = $829.65
Reserve Fee = $227.18
Club Dues = $136.00
Voluntary ARDA Fee = $5.00
Total = $1,197.83 

Looking at the Vegas fees for more points, I'm beginning to think I need to sell mine and buy more points on the resale market for lower MFs...

re-post from 2013 MF thread where I accidentally posted


----------



## linsj

*ARDA fee*

My bill includes the voluntary ARDA fee, but there is no way online to not pay that. In the past it was easy to check or uncheck a box, but the box isn't there now. Anybody else's account set up like this?


----------



## gnorth16

linsj said:


> My bill includes the voluntary ARDA fee, but there is no way online to not pay that. In the past it was easy to check or uncheck a box, but the box isn't there now. Anybody else's account set up like this?



Yes, mine is and I sent an email to HGVC to give people the option for ARDA.


----------



## linsj

gnorth16 said:


> Yes, mine is and I sent an email to HGVC to give people the option for ARDA.



I emailed, too, but haven't heard back from anyone.


----------



## linsj

*problem with ARDA fee reply*

Got this from HGVC today:

"Thank you for contacting the Hilton Grand Vacations Club.  We are currently aware of the error on the website that doesn't allow for members to opt out of paying the $5.00 voluntary ARDA fee.  We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you and are diligently working to rectify this error.  In the meantime, if you would like to make a payment without the Voluntary ARDA fee, please contact us by phone at 1-888-875-4479, and a representative will be more than happy to assist you."

And we're paying for this substandard website!


----------



## PigsDad

linsj said:


> And we're paying for this substandard website!



$11 *more *than last year. 

Kurt


----------



## DavidCooper

HGVC On The Strip Las Vegas  7000 pts Gold
My bill for 7000 points Gold shows and additional $136.00 for 2014 Club Dues and $5.00 ARDA   TOTAL 1,116.43   I don't see Club Dues in your total


----------



## SmithOp

*Lagoon 2BR Premium Gold 7000pts*

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
Description.......................Due Date..........Balance	 
2014 Operating Fee..........01/01/14..........$1,030.18	
2014 Reserve Fee.............01/01/14.............$246.16	
Real Estate Taxes..............01/01/14............$106.15	
2014 Hawaii Ge Tax...........01/01/14..............$60.14	
2014 Club Dues.................01/01/14............$136.00	
Total Current Balance:..............................$1,578.63	
Voluntary Arda Roc.........................................$5.00	
Total Current Balance:..............................$1,583.63


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Grand Waikikian 2 BR platinum*

14400 points 

2014 operating fees    1036,81
2014 Reserve fees        221,26
Real estate tax            158.44
2014 Hawai Ge tax         59,28

Volontary Arda ROC         5 

Total                         1480.79 USD
Club dues                    136
*TOTAL                       1,616 USD*

FYI rented my week 3000 USD


----------



## channimal

*Hilton Club New York - 7000pts*


2014 Operating Fee - $1,413.30 	
2014 Reserve Fee - $110.60 	
2014 Real Estate Taxes - $234.50 	
2014 Club Dues - $243.00
  	Total Current Balance:  $2,001.40 	
  	Voluntary Arda Roc:  $5.00 (with a check-box to select/deselect in payment) 	
  	Total Current Balance:  $2,006.40


----------



## greenwich3

Kingsland, phase 1 - 14,400 points - 

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
 	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2014 Operating Fee		01/01/14	 	$1,294.65	
 	2014 Reserve Fee		01/01/14	 	$179.56	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/14	 	$82.81	
 	2014 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/14	 	$61.42	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,618.44	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:				$1,623.44


----------



## buzglyd

HGVC 2BR Waikoloa Beach Resort Platinum 7000

	Description		Due Date	 	Balance	 
 	2014 Operating Fee		01/01/14	 	$1,119.95	
 	2014 Reserve Fee		01/01/14	 	$222.93	
 	Real Estate Taxes		01/01/14	 	$63.26	
 	2014 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/14	 	$55.94	
 	Total Current Balance:			 	$1,462.08	
 	Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00	
 	Total Current Balance:				$1,467.08


----------



## jfbookers

*OuterBanks Beach Club I*

3 BR $670.00 including everything


----------



## semicycler

Parc Soleil Florida One Bedroom Platinum - 4800 points

2014 Operating Fee $519.34 
2014 Reserve Fee $135.37
Real Estate Taxes $136.44
Total Current Balance: $791.15


----------



## ThierryJapan

*Grand Waikikian maintenance fees per bedroom type*

A picture with the different maintenance fees per bedroom type at GW
First line operating fees
Second capital reserve
Third painting reserve
Fourth Real estate tax
Total

Increase vs. last year 4,3%. 2014 to 2015 carpet change. Painting and reupholstering of all fabrics


----------



## alwysonvac

ThierryJapan said:


> A picture with the different maintenance fees per bedroom type at GW
> First line operating fees
> Second capital reserve
> Third painting reserve
> Fourth Real estate tax
> Total
> 
> Increase vs. last year 4,3%. 2014 to 2015 carpet change. Painting and reupholstering of all fabrics



Thanks 

*Grand Waikikian*

One Bedroom
operating fees $793.48
capital reserve $139.44
painting reserve $5.10
Real estate tax $103.51
TOTAL $1041.53

Two bedroom
operating fees $1036.81
capital reserve $213.45
painting reserve $7.81
Real estate tax $158.44
TOTAL $1416.51

Two bedroom penthouse
operating fees $2281.95
capital reserve $286.74
painting reserve $10.49
Real estate tax $212.84
TOTAL $2,792.02

Three bedroom penthouse 
operating fees $2781.37
capital reserve $364.23
painting reserve $13.33
Real estate tax $270.36
TOTAL $3,429.29


----------



## topdog

HGVC Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Two Bedroom  Type B 

7000 points

Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
Description Due Date Balance
2014 Operating Fee 01/01/14 $1005.97
2014 Reserve Fee 01/01/14 $190.03
Real Estate Taxes 01/01/14 $ 67.45
2014 Hawaii GE Tax: $49.83
Voluntary Arda Fee $5.00

Total Amount Due:  $1318.28

NOTE: This doesn't include 2014 Club Dues


----------



## letsgosteelers

Anyone have the info for 2 bdrm Gold LV Strip (5000 pts)?

Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac

letsgosteelers said:


> Anyone have the info for 2 bdrm Gold LV Strip (5000 pts)?
> 
> Thanks!



It should be the same as the two bedroom platinum - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1543805&postcount=17


----------



## PigsDad

*2014 HGVC The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum week*

Operating Fee: $788.28 
Reserve Fee: $219.16 
Real Estate Taxes: $76.72 
Total: $1,084.16 (not including club dues, ARDA)


----------



## Sandy VDH

jfbookers said:


> 3 BR $670.00 including everything



Why is this in the Hilton thread??  It is for Outer Banks Beach Club which is NOT a Hilton.


----------



## bigred002

*Parc Soleil Two Bedroom Plus Gold - 5800 points*

2014 Operating Fee   $750.15  
2014 Reserve Fee   $195.53  
Real Estate Taxes   $134.97  
Sub Total   $1,080.65

2014 Club Dues   $136.00 

Total   1,216.65


----------



## drbrandt

Kings Land 2 BR Premier, Platinum 14,400 pts
 2014 Operating Fee  $1,294.65  
  2014 Reserve Fee    $  179.56  
  Real Estate Taxes    $    82.81  
  2014 Hawaii Ge Tax $    61.42   
  Total                      $1,618.44 ($0.114 per point)

Anderson 3 BR Plus, Platinum 9600 pts
2014 Operating Fee   $  824.73  
  2014 Reserve Fee   $  191.67  
  Real Estate Taxes   $  105.97  
  Total                     $1,122.37 ($0.117 per point)

Anderson maintenance is WAY up since 2012.  16-18% if my recollection is correct.  In contrast, Kings Land is up less than 5%!


----------



## KTdid

Re Tuscany Village.  I have just bought a 1 br platinum bi-annual with 4800 points, and was quoted $915 in annual fees for 2014. I am considering buying another (4800 platinum annual, same place) and it quotes $879 annually.  Should I be concerned?  Thanks!


----------



## presley

KTdid said:


> Re Tuscany Village.  I have just bought a 1 br platinum bi-annual with 4800 points, and was quoted $915 in annual fees for 2014. I am considering buying another (4800 platinum annual, same place) and it quotes $879 annually.  Should I be concerned?  Thanks!



No.  MFs are one price, taxes another and HGVC club fee another price.  Many ads lump them all together.  Others, don't.  You can be assured that everyone who owns a 4800 platinum there pays the same amount in the end.


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation*

Plantation Beach Club on Hutchinson Island - Stuart, Florida
HGVC Affiliate - We own 1 bedroom Gold

2014 Operating Fee $838.32
2014 Reserve Fee $316.91
Real Estate Taxes $51.17
Voluntary ARDA fee $5.00
Total $1211.40


----------



## Jon77

*Flamingo 2 bedroom Gold - 5000 points*

The fees are the same as 2 bedroom Platinum as posted earlier but in case someone wants to see the actual 2 bedroom Gold fees, here they are as listed on the statement:

2014 Operating Fee $653.76
2014 Reserve Fee $186.04
Real Estate Taxes $37.66
2014 Club Dues $136.00
Voluntary ARDA Fee $5.00
Total Amount Due $1,018.46


----------



## McIma

*LV Tower 52 (HGVC Elara) 5,500 Gold 1 BR Grand Plus*

2014 Operating Fee  740.64
2014 Reserve Fee      57.49
Real Estate Taxes      18.04
2014 Club Dues        136.00
Voluntary ARDA Fee     5.00

Total Due                 957.17


----------



## GregT

SmithOp said:


> *2BR Premier: Lagoon Tower*
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description.......................Due Date..........Balance
> 2014 Operating Fee..........01/01/14..........$1,030.18
> 2014 Reserve Fee.............01/01/14.............$246.16
> Real Estate Taxes..............01/01/14............$106.15
> 2014 Hawaii Ge Tax...........01/01/14..............$60.14
> Total Current Balance:............................*..$1,438.63*





ThierryJapan said:


> *2BR Premier: Grand Waikikian *(14400 points)
> 2014 operating fees    1036,81
> 2014 Reserve fees        221,26
> Real estate tax            158.44
> 2014 Hawai Ge tax         59,28
> Total                         *1480.79* USD





greenwich3 said:


> *2BR Premier: Kingsland*, (14,400 points)
> 
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description		Due Date	 	Balance
> 2014 Operating Fee		01/01/14	 	$1,294.65
> 2014 Reserve Fee		01/01/14	 	$179.56
> Real Estate Taxes		01/01/14	 	$82.81
> 2014 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/14	 	$61.42
> Total Current Balance:			 	$1,618.44
> Voluntary Arda Roc			 	$5.00
> Total Current Balance:				*$1,623.44*





buzglyd said:


> *HGVC Waikoloa 2BR* (7,000)
> 
> Description		Due Date	 	Balance
> 2014 Operating Fee		01/01/14	 	$1,119.95
> 2014 Reserve Fee		01/01/14	 	$222.93
> Real Estate Taxes		01/01/14	 	$63.26
> 2014 Hawaii Ge Tax		01/01/14	 	$55.94
> Total Current Balance:			 	*$1,462.08*





topdog said:


> *HGVC Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Two Bedroom*  (7000 points)
> 
> Maintenance Fee and Tax Breakdown
> Description Due Date Balance
> 2014 Operating Fee 01/01/14 $1005.97
> 2014 Reserve Fee 01/01/14 $190.03
> Real Estate Taxes 01/01/14 $ 67.45
> 2014 Hawaii GE Tax: $49.83
> Voluntary Arda Fee $5.00
> 
> Total Amount Due:  *$1318.28*



All,

I think it's interesting to see the consistency in 2BR MFs for the different Hawaii properties.  Is there a subsidy in KingsLand and Grand Waikikian, or are these natural?

Even though the MFs are high for the HGVC system, these are really attractive considering the MFs of the Marriott and Starwood properties in Hawaii.  I am paying $2,200 for my MOC 2BR and $2,600 for the 3BR.  I think Starwood 2BR is $2,400 - $2,600 range.

So getting a 2BR at the HGVC properties for $1,300 - $1,600 is really very good, relatively speaking.  And the way the system works, it's terrific that we can "exchange in" to these properties using the mini-system using an even lower MF property.

Kudos to HGVC on their cost controls, and yet they continue to maintain excellent properties.

Best,

Greg



*[Note: moved to new thread, to keep MF thread clean]*


----------



## loosefeet

Anyone know the MF for 1 BR Platinum, Kingsland?


----------



## drbrandt

No one has posted for 1BR in 2014.  In 2013 it was just under $1250.  Given the increases I saw on my 2BR Premier from 2013 to 2014, I'd expect that a 1BR is now just over $1250, excluding HGVC membership fee.


----------



## Seaport104

*2014 HGVC Eagle's Nest Marco Island*

2014 HGVC Eagle's Nest Marco Island 
2BR- Winter Flex Weeks 5-16 (has mix of Platinum and Gold under HGVC season)

Maintenance Fee: 1140.00
Real Estate Taxes: $68.25 (2013)
Total: $1,208.25

 (not including club dues, ARDA)


----------



## johneowens

*HGVC - 57th St, NYC*



SkyBlueWaters said:


> Anyone have MF on Hilton club NY, 11000 points, platinum? Thanks!



For each of our studios, we have the following for 2014:

2014 Operating Fee $965.36
1/1/2014 2014 Reserve Fee $101.55
1/1/2014 Real Estate Taxes $110.99
1/1/2014 Voluntary ARDA Fee $5.00
Total $1,182.90

Is anyone collating HGVC's fees and drawing up a comparative chart?

I also have for HGVC-PBC, Captiva,FL

Best

John


----------



## TexinTX

Hello All,

I just finished closing and transfer of HGVC South Beach 1 BR. When I logged in to system for first time I saw that my account has a HOA fee of $250 payable.

Do all HGVC properties have these fees, and are they all the same value? Why doesn't anyone list this as part of the annual maintenance fees listed in this thread?

HGVC SB already is one of the higher MF properties and putting another $250 on top (in case no other or few other properties have) is a little ridiculous.

The resort has 52 rooms, so if 80% of TSs are sold that about $540,800 in HOA fees they could collect in a year ... and for what?


----------



## alwysonvac

TexinTX said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just finished closing and transfer of HGVC South Beach 1 BR. When I logged in to system for first time I saw that my account has a HOA fee of $250 payable.
> 
> Do all HGVC properties have these fees, and are they all the same value? Why doesn't anyone list this as part of the annual maintenance fees listed in this thread?
> 
> HGVC SB already is one of the higher MF properties and putting another $250 on top (in case no other or few other properties have) is a little ridiculous.
> 
> The resort has 52 rooms, so if 80% of TSs are sold that about $540,800 in HOA fees they could collect in a year ... and for what?



It sounds like an error. Call HGVC Member Services and ask about the fee. The only fee I can think of is the 2014 Club Dues which is $136.00.


----------



## Dojan123

Is the $250 the one time HOA initial for new owners? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

Dojan123 said:


> Is the $250 the one time HOA initial for new owners?



maybe 
If so, it's just strange that they refer to it as a HOA fee. I thought Hilton was pocketing that money not the association :ignore:


----------



## alwysonvac

Dojan123 said:


> Is the $250 the one time HOA initial for new owners?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You're correct. Seth confirmed for me that both the Annual Club Dues and one-time Enrollment fee are collected after closing for developer properties.


----------



## JSparling

*KL Phase 2*



loosefeet said:


> Anyone know the MF for 1 BR Platinum, Kingsland?



Only Phase 1 is out. I've got a 2BR in Phase 2 and my invoice isn't posted yet.


----------



## rfc0001

JSparling said:


> Only Phase 1 is out. I've got a 2BR in Phase 2 and my invoice isn't posted yet.


Hehe, you responded to a post regarding *2014* MFs   I think those or posted by now   BTW, my Phase 1 haven't posted for 2015 -- just shows $140 fee under contract...maybe I don't owe any money this year...woohoo!


----------



## TonyJ

*HGVC 2015 Maintenance Fees*

For Hilton Trump Las Vegas:
Studio Plus: $795.60 (15.2 cents/pt platinum, 21.2 cents/pt gold)
One-Bedroom Club Suite: $1062.51 (11.4 - 20.8 cents/pt depending on season & room type)
Two-Bedroom Club Suite: $1622.50 (12.9 - 21.6 cents/pt depending on season & room type)


----------



## rfc0001

TonyJ said:


> For Hilton Trump Las Vegas:
> Studio Plus: $795.60 (15.2 cents/pt platinum, 21.2 cents/pt gold)
> One-Bedroom Club Suite: $1062.51 (11.4 - 20.8 cents/pt depending on season & room type)
> Two-Bedroom Club Suite: $1622.50 (12.9 - 21.6 cents/pt depending on season & room type)


These are not the MFs you are looking for 

Please post *2015 MF's* here.


----------

